
Show HN: The Second Issue of Compelling Science Fiction - mojoe
http://compellingsciencefiction.com/issue2.html
======
mojoe
Over the course of the last four months I've been posting about my progress on
a new science fiction magazine, and this community has provided fantastic
feedback:

Pre-release comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11151062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11151062)

First issue comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11469135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11469135)

I'm happy to say that the second issue has now been released! Many magazines
don't get past the first issue, and I can say that much of the reason we
reached issue 2 is because of the support I received on HN. Thanks for being
such an awesome community!

~~~
calcifer
The first issue was excellent and I'm really looking forward to reading this
one. It's also really nice to see a lot of people support the magazine on
Patreon. Hopefully, it becomes sustainable and we'll get to read many more
issues. Great work Joe!

